# Sedalia area



## sedaliahunter (Apr 9, 2014)

went out hunting this am nothing found did not even see any mayapples . on that note if anyone in this area wants a mushroom hunting partner let me know I hate going out alone


----------



## sedaliahunter (Apr 9, 2014)

3 hours in woods today no luck yet


----------

